# Dawn or dusk?



## Yote238 (Jan 19, 2014)

Was just curious on when other preferred to hunt yotes? Dusk or Dawn? Is one better than the other.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Both, when I hunt them I am usually out all day. If I get bored I hunt rabbits or chukars.


----------

